
The Mysterious Fiber Bomb Problem: A Debugging Story - losvedir
https://sandstorm.io/news/2016-09-30-fiber-bomb-debugging-story
======
losvedir
kentonv seems like one of those mythical "10x" engineers. An engaging read,
and fun to see how he tracked this one down.

I'm a little surprised such a bug existed in meteor. Is sandstorm among the
largest users of it? Shouldn't this have come up in other production deploys?

